# Every Day Carry (EDC)



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

A thread on EDC as requested by MoneyGal

According to Wikipedia:



> Every Day Carry (EDC) refers to a small collection of tools, equipment and supplies that are carried on a daily basis to assist in tackling situations ranging from the mundane to the disastrous. The term EDC also refers to the philosophy or spirit of 'preparedness' that goes along with the selection and carrying of these items. Implicit in the term is the sense that an EDC is an individual's personal selection of equipment, arrived at after deliberation, rather than a standardized kit. EDC items will normally fit in a pocket, or small pack, or be attached to clothing. Emphasis is placed on the usefulness, accessibility and reliability of these items. As an example, the core elements of a typical EDC might include a folding pocket knife, a flashlight and a multi-tool.


I think EDC is relevant to CMF because being prepared can save you money - either by avoiding expensive unnecessary calls for help or deterring thieves, or protecting your invaluable "human capital" etc.. With the deliberation that EDCers typically go through to to select their gear, it is often high quality stuff that will last for life (saving money again) The EDC concept has been quite a fad in the past few years made popular by I believe this blog I think many people inherently follow this concept probably before the term existed, but I learned of some great new stuff to carry from the online community (that I would never have found in stores etc)

Everyone's EDC is different based on their lifestyle. The idea is to have a minimal collection of things you carry every single day, that maximizes function and maybe preparedness as well.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

LOVE THIS. I've been (unwittingly) doing this for years. Thanks!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this like something you carry in your pocket? Or more like an emergency kit?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea that's how I felt when I found it too haha. I submitted my "carry" to the EDC blog, but based on some of the comments there's quite a lag to when he posts them. Maybe I'll post it here sometime


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Is this like something you carry in your pocket? Or more like an emergency kit?


IMO EDC only refers to what is in your pockets, and it should be the bare minimal things you can carry every day (hence the term) Depending on what I'm doing, I have a pack with backups and extra stuff. Nobody can carry a backpack everyday so I don't consider it "EDC" Murphy's law when you need it, the pack won't be there


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

This thread reminded me of The Burning House, only a lot more practical and without the ridiculous nonsense. I loved this blog post cracking on some of the postings (Warning NSFW language).


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

What about a purse? I usually don't put anything into my pants pockets, and will only on occasion stick my keys in my jacket pocket only so I don't have to hunt for them with the stuff in my purse!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

here's how i imagine mode's edc 


billfold w card slots, loose change, keys, flashlight, toothbrush, phone, bandaids, needle & thread, kleenex, duct tape, folding knife, rawhide satchel containing pliers, scissors, can opener & screwdriver, 2 carabiner bungee cords, small spool copper wire, whistle, firesteel, stainless steel water bottle, energy bars, extra socks.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> This thread reminded me of The Burning House, only a lot more practical and without the ridiculous nonsense. I loved this blog post cracking on some of the postings (Warning NSFW language).


So people post pictures online of what they would save in a fire? That is similar, and it's probably worth considering as well imo. My pictures are backed up digitally now and if there was a fire this instant I would only grab my pack if possible. In TRM terms the pack is like the "2nd tier" of EDC. I've evacuated a burning plane with no warning and people only saved what was in their pockets. People regretted not having certain things on them vs packed away, from mundane to important



Koala said:


> What about a purse? I usually don't put anything into my pants pockets, and will only on occasion stick my keys in my jacket pocket only so I don't have to hunt for them with the stuff in my purse!


If you carry the purse at all times then it counts. For me I like EDC items to be light and easily accessible. If I put something in my jacket pocket might I end up leaving it there when I take it off etc, but EDC is different for everyone



humble_pie said:


> here's how i imagine mode's edc
> 
> 
> billfold w card slots, loose change, keys, flashlight, toothbrush, phone, bandaids, needle & thread, kleenex, duct tape, folding knife, rawhide satchel containing pliers, scissors, can opener & screwdriver, 2 carabiner bungee cords, small spool copper wire, whistle, firesteel, stainless steel water bottle, energy bars, extra socks.


Pretty close. This is mostly stuff that's good to have nearby in a pack though as it's too much to carry 24/7. I prefer tie wraps over duct tape and 550 paracord over bungee cords but same idea. Duct tape is bulky and doesn't work in cold, same for bungee's. Impressed you know firesteel - it's simple cheap fail proof fire and doesn't require lighter fluid. Passports/documents are also in my pack

EDC is more stuff you may need immediately or like to have within arms reach at all times. A watch is actually important for CPR etc, or for quick time reference. A pen/paper is handy unless you have photographic memory. I consider a flashlight handy to carry for safety/signalling/dazzling. A small notification of blood type/emergency contact and thin magnesium rod on keychain. A multitool or pocket knife (even a thin keychain tool). I also carry a marker, small paracord lanyard, lip balm, a light shemagh scarf and pistol depending.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mode i may be laughing  but i'm not laughing 

this is another one of those universal issues that should be taught in the schools along with intro to finance imho.

i'm not prepared, most folks are not prepared, for a real emergency. So messages from a working soldier like yourself are terrific reminders to get on with some decent prep.

firesteel ? you've forgotten that you were the one who told me about it. It throws a fireball about 6 or 7 feet. Somethng like a miniature world war I german flamethrower. It would be great for folks who want to start bonfires in sleeting blizzards in the high arctic. Kidding.

what is the thin magnesium rod on the keychain for ? & what is a shemagh scarf ?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You can laugh all you want. If you ever venture outside of Montréal in the winter I would hope you carry at least some basic supplies. I've driven across Québec in storms and lost count of vehicles flipped in the ditch, often stop to find people entirely unprepared. If it happens to you, expect many people will actually just drive by, and during a storm the emergency services will always be over tasked.

Magnesium is just a fool proof way to start a fire (lighters dry out unless you smoke) Shemagh is just a scarf the soldiers have copied from Arabs, any old scarf has many uses but the shemaghs are better. It's no different than finances - some people take the small steps to be reasonably prepared to look after themselves and others will get blindsided eventually


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

It is likely a biased sample, but if representative, it is sort of worrisome how many people carry pocket knives around.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

not to speak of pistols 

my takeaway from this thread is that i am as guilty as the next pie of not being prepared, even though our municipal authorities & other agencies do agitate in a low-key kind of way that everybody should have dried/canned food & water in the house for 5 days plus batteries, flashlights, radio & medical supplies.

i don't have any kind of personal edc that would help in an emergency situation. In the car we keep an emergency pack of preserved food, water, flashlights, flares, extra clothes, extra boots, a towel or 2, blankets.

i used to have a referee whistle on my key chain but it's lost. So that means i carry zero safety or emergency preparedness items on my person. Reminded by mode's posts in this thread, i intend to do something about that.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't carry a pocketknife as I travel internationally and I never check baggage. 

HOWEVER, I think "everyday carry" really depends on what your everyday life looks like. I'm intrigued by this concept - my EDC includes a notebook, iPhone, passport, earphones and workout bottle, lip balm and wallet. I am really never without those things on an everyday basis. 

(typed from Ronald Reagan airport)


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess my purse isn't on me 24/7, but at home it's usually near the door and when I'm out it's usually at least in the same room as me.

I used to carry a personal alarm with a flashlight, I should probably throw that back in there. There's always my keys, pens, paper, kleenex, my wallet (always have some cash), some of my medication, bandaids, hard candies or granola bars, hand sanitizer, cell phone, brush, lip gloss, and hair elastics. Usually a bunch of usually receipts as well.

The only things I could see adding for an emergency would be a pocket knife, lighter or matches and more medication.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

At the risk of starting a flame war directed at me, I'm going to add this comment: in addition to people being prepared with physical tools for emergencies, I also believe that people should be generally physically prepared for life. 

I travel extensively for work, all in the U.S. right now (I'm in Virginia today). I am ASTOUNDED by the number of people I see who cannot physically handle their luggage, or moving around in an airplane or through an airport. 

I'm not talking about elderly people or people with obvious physical disabilities, who get a pass from this. I'm talking about apparently healthy, middle-aged women and men who cannot physically lift their luggage into the overhead carrier, or cannot sprint between terminals in a close connection. Not everyone is moving gold bricks around, are they? 

I think part of our responsibility to ourselves and to others is to be physically prepared for life. I see people moved out of the emergency rows on airplanes *all the time* because they can't respond to the attendants questions about whether they could physically do what's required in the event of an emergency. 

Shouldn't our bodies be prepared for emergencies, as well as having the appropriate equipment on hand?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing to flame.

this topic & all its side issues like physical conditioning is one that's neglected but deserves a big wake-up.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Joke is on you M_G.

We all ARE carrying around bars of gold in our luggage, have you seen gold prices lately?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I carry a purse all the time and like Money Gal travel light when I go anywhere. My entire traveling gear fits in the overhead compartment. 

I have a couple interesting things I carry around with me at all times. 

On my keyring I have a window breaker, flashlight, alarm, seat belt cutter combo tool (good for cutting other stuff) I carry two leathermans. One a pretty robust multitool and another baby one with scissors. 

Toilet paper/ Kleenex. Seriously people how many times do you go to a public washroom where there is no tp? This may be a third world problem but having a purse pack of Kleenex is so much better than the alternatives.


----------

